# Proper cleaning



## pijetro (Nov 16, 2002)

Sorry 'bout the dumb question, but can anyone lead me to a site or tell me different techniques on field dressing and cleaning. For now, I'm removing the breast, and even that's half assed. It's a shame not to use the whole goose.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You can always pluck 'em. It takes a little longer but makes for a good roaster. You can also breast them and then remove the legs as well. The breast holds probably about 80% of the meat, the legs maybe 10-15%. So if you breast it and remove the legs you're not missing much.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a page on the site for bird cleaning. It basically is a quick way to pull the entire breast, and the legs easily clipped.

Game Bird Cleaning


----------



## pijetro (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey guys what a great site. In response to http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/ ... =5260#5260 , I would have never believed it if I didn't see it.

Did you have to slit with a knife to get your fingers into the cavity or did you push through naturally? Considering how tuff their skin can be at times, I never would have thought you could puncture with bare fingers. I'm under the impression that you're getting *underneath* the breast to pull it out. Am I correct??

Thanx!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Did you have to slit with a knife to get your fingers into the cavity or did you push through naturally?


Normally I can get through the cavity with my fingers, there is the rare exception though.



> I'm under the impression that you're getting underneath the breast to pull it out. Am I correct?


That is correct, you need to get underneath the breast. If you're going to be dealing with an abnormally large goose, this process might be a bit difficult. For anything 11 lbs. or less this is normally easy.


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

There is a similar way but the skin all comes off and you don't have to stick your hands inside and get poked by a broken bone. Instead of standing on the front and back, stand on each wing as close to the body as possible. Then grab each leg an pull(don' jerk), continue pulling a little harder until it comes apart, pull until all that is left is the wings and breast between your feet. Then clip the wings off with a pruning shears. This works great with pheasants, the warmer they are the easier it is to do.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Speaking from experience......Chris is very good at this and his way works great. He generally likes to do about 80 a morning though to make it worth while.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

This is a really slick method and can even provide some upper body exercise. Depending on the size and age of the bird it can take some force to pull the breast plate/wings from the rest of the bird. Overall, it is a very efficient method and perfect for transporting.


----------

